

You can build cool stuff with WebRTC in five minutes - ajslater
http://simplewebrtc.com/

======
pasiaj
We're testing remote 3D rendering over WebRTC. We render the 3D world in the
cloud. Video and controls go over a WebRTC-connection. I wrote a simple nodejs
websocket server to handle the signaling.

It has been a quite wonderful experience despite the tech being somewhat
experimental. Google Chrome offers excellent tools (chrome://webrtc-internals/
& chrome://webrtc-logs/).

First I wrote the client and a mock server to work in the browser while a
colleague started implementing webrtc to work in the renderer with the
PeerConnectionpp-lib. Debuggin was awesome, when you had a working mock
renderer in the browser.

All the bugs I encountered we're my own and I found all the answers I needed
in the dev API doc:
[http://dev.w3.org/2011/webrtc/editor/webrtc.html](http://dev.w3.org/2011/webrtc/editor/webrtc.html)

~~~
netcraft
This is quite interesting. Does this mean all clients are seeing the same
video rendering? What made you do it this way rather than render on the client
and update positioning over WebRTC?

Regardless id love to read more about your progress if you have anything
written down.

~~~
pasiaj
> Does this mean all clients are seeing the same video rendering?

Yes - all clients connecting to the same renderer instance are seeing the same
video.

> What made you do it this way rather than render on the client and update
> positioning over WebRTC?

This is a part of a larger [research project]([https://forge.fi-
ware.eu/projects/miwi/](https://forge.fi-ware.eu/projects/miwi/)) to create
and test the viability of different kinds of UI enablers.

One use case for cloud rendering is low-end mobile devices that can't handle
the rendering of complex 3d-scenes. Or you could create a live presentation
using a 3D world, eg. about an architectural design.

Other people in the project are building tools on top of WebGL to do the
rendering in the browser - mainly porting the [realExtend
toolset]([http://realxtend.org/](http://realxtend.org/)) to Javascript.

Everything I do will be released as open source later on. I'll give you a
shout when we got something to show.

------
mattvot
I've got a cross origin error on talky.io

    
    
        XMLHttpRequest cannot load https://api.talky.io/socket.io/1/?t=1383140651742. Origin https://talky.io is not allowed by Access-Control-Allow-Origin. talky.io/:1

~~~
latentflip
We've fixed it now, sorry about that!

~~~
MrBuddyCasino
There are hardly any infos on how to install the signalmaster, and I'm a
complete noob regarding node.js - is there a guide or something?

------
latentflip
As is typical, the day someone posts simplewebrtc to hackernews is the day our
demo app (talky.io) goes down!

We're on it and should have it back up really soon.

Sorry!

~~~
latentflip
And we're back, demos should work again at [http://talky.io](http://talky.io)

Thanks everyone.

~~~
l0c0b0x
What happened?

~~~
bear42
I am digging thru the logs now to find out - early signs indicate memory or
resource leak in the api and it then silently crashed (well, silently from my
side - i'm the Ops person for &yet)

------
deanclatworthy
I'm afraid I could not get the demo work when I click create room nothing
happens. But it's nice to see more libraries popping up around this
technology.

------
maaaats
[https://appear.in/](https://appear.in/)

Is a service built using WebRTC and AngularJS. Just share an URL and people
can videochat in the browser.

------
alecsmart1
Unfortunately, without IE supporting webrtc, we can't go mainstream with this.
Is there any plugin that can be used to make IE compatible?

------
l0c0b0x
couldn't get the room to work, but was able to find a web demo application for
webrtc that is supposed to work for both firefox and chrome:

Room:
[https://apprtc.appspot.com/?r=08426541](https://apprtc.appspot.com/?r=08426541)

